

Tooling Is Not the Problem of the Web - GarethX
https://medium.com/@sebmarkbage/tooling-is-not-the-problem-of-the-web-cb0ae1fdbbc6

======
bobajeff
"One day you’ll download a JavaScript version of the DOM that renders to
WebGL."

Please don't do this. At least if you have a normal site. Web apps sure have
at it but if your just delivering content use the browser's DOM. It's way
better than what you'll come up with it has URLs, text selection and save page
as.

This goes for you too Facebook you are not a app you are a blog site with text
as your primary medium. Just use HTML markup for that don't try to circumvent
browser features with your own DOM.

